# Kontakt 4 is here...



## noiseboyuk (Aug 31, 2009)

...and available to preorder here - http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646414-REG/Native_Instruments_18869_KONTAKT_4.html.

Of course I'm interested to see what's in it! I can only imagine that for the last year NI have been working on K4, and released K3.5 as effectively a subset of K4. So my guess is that under the hood K4 will be the same as 3.5, but we might get new UI features, new tools and almost certainly new samples.

Interestingly, Guitar Rig 4 and Komplete 6 are also available to preorder at BH. The amazing thing is that Komplete is only $80 more than Kontakt! Effectively it would seem to make all the other synths almost a not-far-off-free bundle with Kontakt. Wonder if this means they want to extend market share of their synths under heavy fire from, in particular, Omnisphere?

There's no Kontakt 4 upgrade listed yet, will be keen to see how much this is (er, along with what's in it of course!). I think the official announcement is expected tomorrow, so shouldn't be long to wait... fun to speculate though!


----------



## Pietro (Aug 31, 2009)

This is what you get when trying to buy something from NI website:

"Due to important updates to the shop system, the Online Shop is not available on Monday, August 31st. 

Please check back again on Tuesday! We thank you for your understanding!"

It seems that these speculations are actually true. Don't know if to laugh or what. I'm sure not upgrading anytime soon, unless there's a huge and useful library update, that would justify the $150. But I'd expect rather new effects or library building tools.

- Piotr


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 31, 2009)

If Scarbee's work is on Kontakt 4.0 I will buy it.
But otherwise I have no use for more generic GM instruments or pre made drum grooves.
I love Kontakt and of course will support NI in regards to this product, but 80 USD for the entire VSTi collection is pretty much a testament to their quality.
I don't blame them for not spending much time on them anymore.
No sense feeding a dead horse.


----------



## IvanP (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow!

And I was going to upgrade to K3 today or tomorrow!

No way I'm gonna pay 2 upgrades in the same month!


----------



## Stevie (Aug 31, 2009)

Any findings on the Komplete update price?


----------



## Ranietz (Aug 31, 2009)

Komplete upgrade from 5 to 6: $149

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646416-REG/Native_Instruments_18848_KOMPLETE_6_UPDATE_5.html (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/6 ... ATE_5.html)

I've never heard of this site so I don't know how reliable they are.

_Edit: I'll be really disappointed if Kontakt 4 and Guitar Rig 4 is the only new things in Komplete 6. But then again, nothing official from NI yet_


----------



## rJames (Aug 31, 2009)

B&H Photo = reliable! with best price...


----------



## TuwaSni (Aug 31, 2009)

Just tried to check the Kontakt page at NI and got an indefinite hold - I suspect things are being modded and so it appears as if at least something is happening. 

Hopefully - folks who either purchased K3 or updated to K3.5 in the last couple of months get some sort of special deal. I certainly don't like the prospect of having to pay full price for two upgrades in two months.

Tuwa Sni


----------



## madbulk (Aug 31, 2009)

rJames @ Mon Aug 31 said:


> B&H Photo = reliable! with best price...


 Very. And if you ask nicely they might throw in a handful of chewy candies. And if you ask REALLY nicely they might throw in a cool black hat.
Another homesick post for Brian.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 31, 2009)

B&H is one of the best stores out there,very reliable,good prices etc.....
If you are ever in NY it is worth visiting, as it is an incredible operation.


----------



## careyford (Aug 31, 2009)

+ 1 B&H
+ 1 Homesick for NYC


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 31, 2009)

So when are you guys comin' over?


----------



## Niah (Aug 31, 2009)

do I hear...party at larry's?


----------



## madbulk (Aug 31, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Mon Aug 31 said:


> So when are you guys comin' over?



I need a 39 dollar teaser from JetBlue that coincides with AES. Otherwise Xmas holiday time, when you're probably going to be away visiting family. Hey, can I borrow your apartment for a week or so? This is working out nicely.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow 4 already! I'm down for a NYC gathering @ larry's!


----------



## choc0thrax (Aug 31, 2009)

I think I'll skip this one and just get Kontakt 7 at christmas.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7I5A41cfo


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Aug 31, 2009)

RiffWraith @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7I5A41cfo



Will K4 come with alien technology? :D


----------



## Vision (Aug 31, 2009)

Musictronics @ Mon Aug 31 said:


> RiffWraith @ Tue Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7I5A41cfo
> ...



"You have your money." 8) Great movie.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 1, 2009)

AES party? Hmmm. Could happen. Convince me. Bring me your women and furs.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 1, 2009)

:shock: 

Nice. I wonder where the Choir samples are coming from VSL? GPO? Looks like most of them will have the new morph technology. Should be interesting..


Also, word is, Absynth 5 is coming with komplete 6 too! =o =o double slayer to that


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 1, 2009)

spitt @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> :shock:
> 
> Nice. I wonder where the Choir samples are coming from VSL? GPO? Looks like most of them will have the new morph technology. Should be interesting. ...



It comes from here: http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68475 :mrgreen: o-[][]-o


----------



## _taylor (Sep 1, 2009)

germancomponist @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> It comes from here: http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68475 :mrgreen: o-[][]-o



:mrgreen: 



(o) Looks like some info is up!

http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/ ... /?page=969


edit.. ooooh pretty neat with the new instruments panels!


----------



## IvanP (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so glad I waited both or K3 or Komplete 5...I can upgrade to Komplete 6 for less than what I would have paid in the 60 % rebate last month...

Wow...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW, this is a sampler tha continues to stay lightyears ahead of the competition.
Impressive.

I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace.

And the "Authentic Expression technology" sounds kewl, is this something similiar DEf from Gigsampler, i wonder? Whatever it is, its gonna be good me thinks...  

The Choirs...it says it was recorded specificly for NI. 
SO its not VSL. Hope it sounds good, but im not holding my breath.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 1, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> WOW, this is a sampler tha continues to stay lightyears ahead of the competition.
> Impressive.
> 
> I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace.
> ...



There are some audio demos up with lots of choir 
http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/ ... /?page=969 

To me they sound usable, for at least simple applications.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace.


Don't count on this for libraries you own with locked sample pools. Although developers still supporting Kontakt could provide compressed files.


----------



## lee (Sep 1, 2009)

To update K1, 2 or 3 to K4 for $149 / 129 € doesnt sound too bad. But I guess its wise to wait and see how much bugs there are first, and see what get sorted out.

/Johnny


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 1, 2009)

Or you must resample it. Needs ony one year...


----------



## Stevie (Sep 1, 2009)

not sure if u noticed...
komplete 6 does not include akoustik piano, elektrik piano, pro53 and B4II


edit: wohoooo 777 posts


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 1, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Tue Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace.
> ...



uhm...im not counting on anything. 
obviously a locked sample pool is ...err, locked.
But there`s still stuff NOT made for the Kontaktplayer ya know, and imports, custom stuff etc. :D


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 1, 2009)

Woooo, just read through all the details at NI including watchin' the video.
Now this is what I call an UPDATE. With all this new features (especially AET) things will get interesting librarywise.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 1, 2009)

My guess, at least I'm hoping, k4 and k 3.5 share a lot in common so I think we might see initial bugs to be minimal. 


~o)


----------



## lee (Sep 1, 2009)

spitt: Yeah, lets hope so. But still, new features usually means new bugs. (o) 

Btw, Ive been out of the Kontakt update loop for a while, still at K2. Can anyone tell me what was new library-wise in K3?

/Johnny


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 1, 2009)

IvanP @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> I'm so glad I waited both or K3 or Komplete 5...I can upgrade to Komplete 6 for less than what I would have paid in the 60 % rebate last month...
> 
> Wow...



Yes, but they dropped 50% of the instruments! Komplete now has only 7 of the 13. 

The others you have to buy separately now?


----------



## Stevie (Sep 1, 2009)

they will become legacy, im pretty sure.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 1, 2009)

Stevie @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> not sure if u noticed...
> komplete 6 does not include akoustik piano, elektrik piano, pro53 and B4II



Fortunately, that is all stuff I don't care about very much. :D 

At $559 USD, that is a screaming deal compared to the old price of $1400 or whatever it was. The question now, though, is whether it's worth the extra scratch when I'm mostly just interested in upgrading K3 and GR3. :?


----------



## Stevie (Sep 1, 2009)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> Fortunately, that is all stuff I don't care about very much. :D



that's why they removed it, cos there are more people like you.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 1, 2009)

It's entirely likely that I just don't ò6½   ®›;6½   ®›<6


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Sep 1, 2009)

This demo "The Flight" song nr.10.
http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/products/producer/absynth-4/?content=939

Can you create perc sounds like that with absynth?


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 1, 2009)

AET sounds exciting (in theory), it could be useful for real time 'cup mute' trumpet playing - Minnie the Moocher anyone...? Sample morphing, as opposed to crossfading, opens up some interesting sonic possibilities, trumpets becoming ducks that turn into flying plates... I'll wait and see 

The extra library content doesn't break any new ground as far as I'm concerned, and I don't think that the online demos are going to win any prizes. I wish that NI would offer an option to purchase Kontakt without the library as much of it is cut down versions of other libraries that a serious user would probably purchase anyway. Why pay for content (Kontent?) that you won't use.

This aside, K3.5 is a great advance over K3, and if K4 is stable and bug-free, it can only be a positive move.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 1, 2009)

i bet there's a sample used as source material.
the drums surely come from machine, as in the other demos as well.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 1, 2009)

Musictronics @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> 'cup mute' trumpet playing - Minnie the Moocher anyone...?



oh yeah baby! hidy hidy hidy ho!


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 1, 2009)

Stevie @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> Musictronics @ Wed Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > 'cup mute' trumpet playing - Minnie the Moocher anyone...?
> ...



Still my favourite movie of all time


----------



## Jwilson (Sep 1, 2009)

Man, if AET is a proper spectral morpher, and it works, this is worth the upgrade price alone. 


Saying that, it should be called Komplete 5.5. 



Wheres Reaktor 6... :cry: :cry: This only means an even longer wait than previously expected.


----------



## midphase (Sep 1, 2009)

"I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace. "


I think this will come in really handy for sample developers who distribute their content as online downloads (I'm looking at you Tonehammer). Could make a 2gig download considerably more palatable!


----------



## rJames (Sep 1, 2009)

They probably rollled a lot of the missing instruments/content into Kontakt.

I would assume you'll find all the electric pianos, acoustic pianos, and B3 sounds inside of Kontakt.

I was hoping for Battery 4. I want all of NIs technology available on each separate cell in Battery. I thought they were working on an update??


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 1, 2009)

> You guys are impressed with K4? Seriosly?




I'm still impressed as hell with K3.5, which is a pretty fantastic piece of software.


----------



## Pietro (Sep 1, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> I'm still impressed as hell with K3.5, which is a pretty fantastic piece of software.



Yeah, me too.

3.5 is incredible IMO. Huge performance gain, 64bit architecture, new browser features, completely new streaming engine.

Yet it's a free update. You know where I'm getting .

I had expected at least a refreshed interface , but then I'm only with Kontakt since version 3, so I can't tell how significant updates from 1 to 2 and 2 to 3 were. 

- Piotr


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 1, 2009)

midphase @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> "I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace. "
> 
> 
> I think this will come in really handy for sample developers who distribute their content as online downloads (I'm looking at you Tonehammer). Could make a 2gig download considerably more palatable!



yeah, imagine stuff like the new Vienna Piano ( 500 GB comressed to 50) and its easy to see why its not only practical, but also very needed for the ever growing size of sample libs.

Now they will surely just keep on growing in GB`s.

The sample morphing thingy...isnt that more that it might sound like at first...?
I mean, whats the ONE thing people mostly complain about with samples...or atleast the most frequent one...the poor and sometimes downright nasty sound of xfades, right?

I see this as a big step forward, if it works as good as say the Samplemodelling stuff sounds, then well,,wow...thats gonna be pretty neat indeed.
Seamless xfades are pretty much the holy grail of samples as i see it.
oh ,. yes and *whispers* legato. /\~O


----------



## Dynamitec (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the compression is pretty cool. You'll get everything down to half the size of the uncompress samples, at least any good compression tool manges this. This would also mean that you can stream 40-60% more samples with the same disk usage and the same memory footprint or you can reduce the DFD buffer / memory footprint while still getting the same streaming results you had with the uncompressed samples. And less diskspace is always a big plus


----------



## oldbrian (Sep 2, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> midphase @ Wed Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > "I like that you can resave your libs with lossless compression...could potentially save a lot of diskspace. "
> ...



On paper it sure looks nice for the small devs but they would also loose every legacy K2 and K3 user which would make the benefits less obvious. If users don't make the jump then the new features are useless. Just think about how many K3 only libraries are out there.


----------



## midphase (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, for a while I think developers might opt to offer both formats.

It's weird to think that with all of the amazing advancements there are still people out there using K2


----------



## mathis (Sep 2, 2009)

We'll see how AET actually *sounds*. My experiences with FFT morphing so far are not the best, in terms of natural sounding qualities. For alien sounds it's great, of course.


----------



## Pietro (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm affraid it only will be effective in synth category. We shall see when the new videos are released.

- Piotr


----------



## Stevie (Sep 2, 2009)

Musictronics @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> Still my favourite movie of all time



No doubt, it's a classic


----------



## Stevie (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah i doubt that the morphing function will give us the samples in between p and f.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 2, 2009)

Well it sounds pretty effective on the string quartet demo.

I just hope you don't need a major to be able to use it. Like DEF.

edited: Actually, I'm not sure it's used in the strings demo.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 2, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> Well it sounds pretty effective on the string quartet demo.
> 
> I just hope you don't need a major to be able to use it. Like DEF.
> 
> edited: Actually, I'm not sure it's used in the strings demo.



Yeah, I think it's just used in the choir stuff for now, and unfortunately that material doesn't sound like much of a showcase for the new tech.

The solo strings do sound pretty good, though!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually I didn't like the solo strings at all - sounded very harsh and mechanical to my ears...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 2, 2009)

3.5 was a free upgrade, no?


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2009)

159.- € from K3 to K4 should be ok.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 2, 2009)

149€ for Komplete update is even more a bargain.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 2, 2009)

300$ US from K1/K2/K3 to Komplet 6 sounds very good too. I want it! :mrgreen: 


The point i was trying to make about the string demo is that i though i heard the sus patch X-fade/morph between different velocity layers. But what we hear is the sfz and fp patch i think. Wishful thinking on my part i guess. The demo is not great. Seems to me like they were rush. Not that i care. 


150$ sounds like a fair price. Not sure what people are complaining about. Yes, K3 came out not too long ago, but I'd rather they'd come out with a bug free version every year with fewer features than do the opposite. K3 was stable from the start here on Pc.


----------



## TuwaSni (Sep 3, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> 3.5 was a free upgrade, no?



It was a free update - not a free upgrade.

TS


----------



## agoz (Sep 3, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Sep 01 said:


> Reegs @ Tue Sep 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I began to fantasize earlier about what could be achieved if Kontakt accepted a line-in. Let's say you want to sample a toy glockenspeil. First you tell Kontakt that you want to auto-sample a non-looped instrument with multiple veolcities. So you launch the auto sample wizard. It asks you to hit a loudest note to set a level. Then you press GO, just hitting notes one at a time at different levels. As you play, it divides up into each note, trims the in and out (putting a neat fade at the end which you'd preset in settings), determining pitch and placing it on the keyboard. You could even do round robins as an option. Then when you press STOP, it fills in all the gaps on the keyboard. You're ready to play the new Kontakt instrument without having edited a single thing! It would take as long to create as it would take you to play the original.
> ...



Well, you just described one the Keymap Pro 2 features 

Andrea
Redmatica


----------



## synthetic (Sep 3, 2009)

Now that Gigastudio is gone, where will NI get ideas for Kontakt 5?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 3, 2009)

synthetic @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Now that Gigastudio is gone, where will NI get ideas for Kontakt 5?



Are you kidding? Gigastudio stopped having fresh ideas years ago


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 3, 2009)

as a G5 PPC 10.4.11 user,I am a dissapointed to see NI has dropped PPC support and made the minimum requirements be Intel/Leopard for K4 and the new Komplete bundle.
it was nice that NI gave the 3.5 update away before this was introduced.
I guess the time to buy a newer Mac is sooner than I would have liked. :roll:


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 3, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> synthetic @ Thu Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Gigastudio is gone, where will NI get ideas for Kontakt 5?
> ...



The GVI-Piano was a cool idea.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 3, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> My impression is that the solo strings are being used in a stylized way in that demo - they're not trying to sound totally real. Notice that everything is hard-quantized, for example.



Yeah, that was my feeling as well. I don't really dig the demo, but I think the samples probably compare favorably to the EWQLSO XP solo strings I've got now.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 3, 2009)

Did anyone figure out why B-4 went away? As a former B-3 road warrior, I use it pretty extensively.


----------



## dannthr (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's my only real wish list:

SUPPORT FOR UNLIMITED MIDI CHANNELS AND PORTS.

That's all I want.

Can we please have that?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 3, 2009)

Ian Dorsch @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Sep 02 said:
> 
> 
> > My impression is that the solo strings are being used in a stylized way in that demo - they're not trying to sound totally real. Notice that everything is hard-quantized, for example.
> ...



Really?! Have to say I'd take my SO Gold over this any day. I did have another listen - I think the first 15 secs or so are weakest, they sound horrible and unconvincing to me, both the attack and vibrato sound nasty. The rest sounds better, but still nowhere near SO to my ears, anyway.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 3, 2009)

agoz @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Well, you just described one the Keymap Pro 2 features



Oooh yeah, looks nice! Is it clever enough to determine pitch / velocity etc from an external source?

Shame it's mac. Surely this sort of thing is the way forward?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

> It was a free update - not a free upgrade



Hopefully all updates are upgrades (hopefully!). But either way, to me making it access unlimited installed RAM is a major major advance.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if you got what Jeff is saying, Jay, but he's talking about the DEF (morphing filter) in Giga 3.

The devil's in the implementation. If it really does let you switch layers easily, I'll be sold. Giga's processing was good, but off the top of my head I can't think of anything that was programmed to use it well enough to knock me out.

That's off the top of my head - there may be something that I'm not thinking of.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome Andrea!

For those of you who don't know, Mr. Gozzi is a) as inventive and dazzling a programmer as our industry has seen, and b) a very nice fellow.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey Andrea - great to see you here as well. Cheers to great person and fantastic programmer all around. 

Good to see you survived NAMM too!


----------



## dannthr (Sep 3, 2009)

Support for unlimited MIDI channels and ports in standalone mode--that's all I want--please.

Please.

(If I say it often enough, maybe I'll actually get it)


----------



## synthetic (Sep 3, 2009)

Sonic Implants made good use of the DEF filter. They should have -- it was designed with their input.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

Then maybe it's just that the portmento was too slow/exaggerated for my taste.

There's a tendency to do that with portmento, sort of the same phenomenon that makes people use surround to make things fly around way too much.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Sep 3, 2009)

The DEF in GS3 worked really well but the portamento was like what you hear on synths, not very good.


synthetic, do you think this DEF like function NI has implemented in K4 can be user friendly? As oppose to DEF? I'm worried this might end up a developer function. 

I guess what i want to know is if it's possible to easily use advance sampling techniques like that?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

By the way, I don't mean to extend my lack of excitement about the portmento using DEF to all of SI. It's still an excellent library, of course!


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 3, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> I'm not sure if you got what Jeff is saying, Jay, but he's talking about the DEF (morphing filter) in Giga 3.
> 
> The devil's in the implementation. If it really does let you switch layers easily, I'll be sold. Giga's processing was good, but off the top of my head I can't think of anything that was programmed to use it well enough to knock me out.
> 
> That's off the top of my head - there may be something that I'm not thinking of.



I have no first hand experience with Giga. I was just jokingly giving Jeff a hard time.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2009)

Typical centrist.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder if NI is working on an new orchestra lib. I remember 2 years ago they were asking people what they would like best in a new orchestra lib.... .


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 4, 2009)

rJames @ 2nd September 2009 said:


> They probably rollled a lot of the missing instruments/content into Kontakt.
> 
> I would assume you'll find all the electric pianos, acoustic pianos, and B3 sounds inside of Kontakt.


http://www.native-instruments.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92746 (Nah, only EP. B4 II is stone dead and AP will be relaunched as a Kontakt-Powered library.)



> Akoustik Piano: The sounds of this instrument can and should be used with the free Kontakt Player, which is a much better platform regarding its sample engine and compatibility. The four individual piano models will also be re-issued as Kontakt-Powered instruments for download in the near future.
> 
> B4 II: The affordable "'57 Drawbar Organ" instrument is our alternative offer for drawbar organ fans. You can check it out here.
> 
> ...



Btw, I wonder if this means the end of K3.5 bug-fixes. There's a remaining LFO bug, which needs fixing. They've found the source of the bug and have promised a fix in the next Kontakt release. I don't hope it is going to be a €149 bug fix.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, it's pretty much what I feared.
All 4 four instruments are dead, but some libs will be revamped as Kontakt-Lib or are included into K4.

RIP B4 and Pro53. The times of doing 70s and 80s related stuff are over as it seems.


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 4, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> RIP B4 and Pro53. The times of doing 70s and 80s related stuff are over as it seems.



Not really, there are still other plugins for that. At Musikmesse I was trying out the 
B-2003 DSP Plug-In & Pro-Wave DSP Plug-In on the SCOPE 5 platform, and man they have a bite. But for that you'll need the DSP audio platform.

Anyway, I'm excited about Kontakt 4 new features, but wondering what will happen to KP 3 libs which will probably be updated for some of the new features?
Will KP3 get a feature update or will we get KP4 too? Not that it matters for me since I'll get Kontakt 4 asap.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 4, 2009)

I expect you will see KP4 at the same time as the Kontakt 4 demo is ready, since KP 4 will be an integrated part of K4.


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 4, 2009)

As it is with Kp3 and Kontakt 3.5. I just wonder why NI is releasing K 4 so fast. We just got K 3.5 update.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 4, 2009)

> Not really, there are still other plugins for that. At Musikmesse I was trying out the
> B-2003 DSP Plug-In & Pro-Wave DSP Plug-In on the SCOPE 5 platform, and man they have a bite. But for that you'll need the DSP audio platform.



What I mean is: there is no mass market for those instruments anymore.
Nowadays software is geared towards the electronic musician (electronica/hip hop)
and film composers. Of course a film composer also needs a Hammond 
But compared to the huge amount of hobby producers (just look at KvR) you can
reach much more people with this market. 

Btw, check the VB3 from GVi. It's the best digital Hammond I've ever heard. Don't get fooled by the less attractive GUI...


----------



## Stevie (Sep 4, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> I expect you will see KP4 at the same time as the Kontakt 4 demo is ready, since KP 4 will be an integrated part of K4.



Hmm, yeah it's strange. KP was always lagging behind with Kontakt. 
When we had K3 we had still KP2. Only with K3.5 this changed.
But since KP is now part of K, it's no problem anymore.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 4, 2009)

I suspect the real benefit will be through developers having more 'tools' to upgrade their current and future releases. Nothing in the 'library' is getting me excited to have.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 4, 2009)

agreed


----------



## agoz (Sep 4, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> agoz @ Thu Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you just described one the Keymap Pro 2 features
> ...



Exactly!

Andrea
Redmatica


----------



## agoz (Sep 4, 2009)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Welcome Andrea!
> For those of you who don't know, Mr. Gozzi is a) as inventive and dazzling a programmer as our industry has seen, and b) a very nice fellow.





tmhuud @ Thu Sep 03 said:


> Hey Andrea - great to see you here as well. Cheers to great person and fantastic programmer all around.
> Good to see you survived NAMM too!



Coffee for two at next NAMM 

Andrea
Redmatica


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know. Whatda ya think Nick? NAMM coffee?! 

Well ok. But I just won't stomach the NAMM pizza!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll bring a thermos.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 4, 2009)

Avoid NAMM chili dogs or live to regret them.


----------



## _taylor (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys sound like war vets.


See this leg.. lost it in Namm.. 


(o)


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 5, 2009)

Stevie @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> > Not really, there are still other plugins for that. At Musikmesse I was trying out the
> > B-2003 DSP Plug-In & Pro-Wave DSP Plug-In on the SCOPE 5 platform, and man they have a bite. But for that you'll need the DSP audio platform.
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, thats what you meant. Well in that case you are probably right especially regarding the mass market.


----------



## Mark Belbin (Sep 5, 2009)

> synthetic, do you think this DEF like function NI has implemented in K4 can be user friendly? As oppose to DEF? I'm worried this might end up a developer function.



Fernando,

It's really too bad you and others were left feeling like those features were not user friendly, because tascam's engineers worked hard to allow users to easily load the profiles included in the GS3.2 update. This was done expressly for the purpose of making the morphing filters a user feature as opposed to strictly a developer feature. In reality it wasn't a problem with the implementation, or even the documentation (though the feature-specific literature was kind of buried in the update .zip file somewhere). It was more like just another case of Tascam not hyping and evangelizing their assets adeqately. Same deal with Gigapulse.

I sure hope NI's new trick has an analyser that will scan the waveforms and present the user with options for "best" morphing settings. The DEF/PRF was very time consuming and ear-fatiguing if you were building a filter profile from scratch. - and I'm sure that's what you meant in the first place. 

Can't wait to see what this puppy can do!

Belbin


----------



## Stevie (Sep 6, 2009)

You got an A-100! Holy moly. Yeah the EVB3 is nice. You will love the VB3, though.
Listen to the first demo on that page:
http://www.genuinesoundware.com/?a=showproduct&b=24

I didn't like the other ones much.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 6, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Listen to the first demo on that page:
> http://www.genuinesoundware.com/?a=showproduct&b=24
> 
> I didn't like the other ones much.



WOW! That is incredibly convincing - especially when you hear it exposed like that. I have to say that it's probably the best Virtual Hammond yet. I'm gonna have to get this one! The price is right too...!

I didn't mind the other demos, it's good to see a few styles covered, but the first one is my favourite. The playing is very good, it has that jazz organ mastery that sets some players apart. It's reminiscent in places of Joey DeFrancesco during his Jimmy Smith tutelage.

Thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## Stevie (Sep 6, 2009)

No problem 
I wouldn't have mentioned it, if I hadn't been sure this one is the best 
32€ is indeed a real bargain, it goes until 22nd of september.


----------



## Tripi (Sep 7, 2009)

I guess this finally coaxed me start posting.... but does anyone else wish that the stand alone version of kontakt would really step it up? I've been waiting for four versions now to see Kontakt be able to host AU or VST plugins as inserts. I realize how strange that would be in the plugin version (a plugin with plugins?), but I've always wanted to completely replace gigastudio with kontakt, and this would be a good start. 

The three main things I could see stand alone kontakt 4 doing to put my giga pc into retirement forever is: 1 - host VST plugins (I use them in Giga), 2 - network audio/midi (something like VE Pro or wormhole), 3 - unlimited banks (or at least 8 like gigastudio). I've always thought that one of gigastudios strong suits was being able to run by itself, with custom audio drivers to work outside of the asio world. Low latency should be a core requirement of any sampler. I've tried some work arounds with vstack and bidule, but the simplicity and self contained aspect of giga is keeping it around (for me at least).

- Greg


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Sep 7, 2009)

Tripi @ 7th September 2009 said:


> I've been waiting for four versions now to see Kontakt be able to host AU or VST plugins as inserts. I realize how strange that would be in the plugin version (a plugin with plugins?), but I've always wanted to completely replace gigastudio with kontakt, and this would be a good start.


I don't think this will ever happen, not as long as Kore is part of NI's product line. Kore is for sub-hosting plugins.

And Kontakt stand-alone can load 64 banks - maybe you mean ports?

Welcome to VI, btw o-[][]-o


----------



## Tripi (Sep 8, 2009)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> I don't think this will ever happen, not as long as Kore is part of NI's product line. Kore is for sub-hosting plugins.
> 
> And Kontakt stand-alone can load 64 banks - maybe you mean ports?



Ports is probably a better way to say it. I think kontakt only does 4 in stand alone (I always use it in plugin mode now). The idea of it running stand alone (with plugins) would be to have a core-level audio driver like giga uses. Maybe some day.....

btw - i've been here for years... just needed to make a new login. thanx for the welcome though.


----------



## MNovy (Sep 9, 2009)

I would like to see more than 32 virtual mono outs :idea: :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 9, 2009)

Stevie @ Sun Sep 06 said:


> You got an A-100! Holy moly. Yeah the EVB3 is nice. You will love the VB3, though.
> Listen to the first demo on that page:
> http://www.genuinesoundware.com/?a=showproduct&b=24
> 
> I didn't like the other ones much.




Stevie - I have absolutely NO need for this Hammond YET I want it just to jam on. Crazy GOOD sound for a VST.


----------



## tripit (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the tip. I didn't even know about this one. Nice B3, sounds better than the NI. 
B3 is one of my main axes, and has been for years. 
I have a real '64 B3 and 147 that I've used on many albums and toured with over the years and it's really hard to beat a real B, specially if you find a good one. No...make that impossible to beat, but I have to say that the GSI one is probably the best sounding VI I've heard so far, judging from what I heard on their demos. 

I'll definitely be downloading the demo and giving it a test run.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys!

Rob, it's really fun to jam with it, I promise :D

tripit, ah great! Having a real B3 is maybe the best way to judge the sound. 

Looking forward to your opinions.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 10, 2009)

sounds great, but I'm still glad to have the B4. I like the control, the sound, the combo organs, pretty much everything except the Leslie sim, and even that's better than most.
It just seems odd that, as long as they have it hanging around, why not include it?


----------



## Stevie (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I guess it's a support thingy. They do not develop it further. Some people even asked NI to make it freeware. Which, tbh, I would find great.


----------

